
There Is a Racial Divide in Speech-Recognition Systems, Researchers Say - fvrghl
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/23/technology/speech-recognition-bias-apple-amazon-google.html
======
downerending
Ugh--this is not a racial problem.

Lots of people of all different races--including white--use pronunciation and
vernacular that differs significantly from the typical Midwestern speaker. I
interact regularly with Caucasians that I can barely understand myself, let
alone asking a typical commercial speech recognition system. On the flip side,
quite a few black people speak in a manner that is indistinguishable from
other races.

Universal recognition is the real problem to be solved. We want _everyone_ to
be understood.

~~~
burfog
True, and that is important, but there certainly is a correlation. Good luck
writing speech recognition software to deal with this:

[https://ifunny.co/video/damn-wtf-we-really-talk-like-
that-63...](https://ifunny.co/video/damn-wtf-we-really-talk-like-that-63-lets-
try-IRBGOaYF7)

We may want everyone to be understood, but this goes far beyond speech
recognition software. Humans often can't understand humans. There are lots of
people who really don't talk well at all.

